# Drove GTO in rain past two days!!!!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, it was like having to put bamboo under my fingernails the past two days!!!! I usually get picked up everyday for work, but my bud locked his keys in his car and had to drive in the rain to pick him up yesterday. The goat got a little dirty. Wife was working that same day so could not use the Tahoe. Once we got to work, I dropped the goat back off home and put her in the barn.

Today, I had court and ofcourse its raining again. The wife took the kid to Dr.s appointment. court is only three minutes away so the drizzling rain actually rinsed some of the road dirt off from the previous day.

It just kills me for some reason to have to expose my baby to the elements. I use to have a third hoopty vehicle to drive in these situations, but with kids now and other rising costs I cant seem to justify paying for a hoopty insurance, registration etc. I am thinking that the day is coming closer to saying good bye to the ole goat. If so I'll have a 2006 acessory sale. Shoot, my JHP gauge pod hasnt even come yet! Decisions that life brings.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Aren't you the same guy that gave me the dirt about driving 3 hours in rain to show in rain at GONE? You told me its only rain. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Aren't you the same guy that gave me the dirt about driving 3 hours in rain to show in rain at GONE? You told me its only rain. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Yes Judge that was me , It killed me that day too! BUT, i was there at G.O.N.E!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LOL OK...... Not to worry, the forecast for the car show is Sunny high 88*.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

My GTO is my hoopty!!! (but I take good care of her, I can't bring myself to 1. Neglect a vehicle, or 2. drive around in an ugly hunk of aweful-to-drive junk  )

I wouldn't sweat it too much, there's really not much eye-candy going on with the chassis/undercarriage of these cars, you can't see much from a knee, the wheel-wells are easy to clean and detail occassionally, and wet weather doesn't seem to TOUCH the engine compartment, it stays real tidy...

Snow and salt is another thing altogether, but driving in the rain isn't a reason to ditch your Goat!


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I am thinking that the day is coming closer to saying good bye to the ole goat. If so I'll have a 2006 acessory sale.


Why are you going to sell your GTO?:confused


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*You do know...*

...that all that dirt will wash off, right?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, I know she can be washed off. There is a little more factoring into this as well. Making the garage another room, kids starting school in the next year or so(driving them to school in the nasty winter weather if wife is workin'). I dont know. I'm gonna sleep on it some more. I was watching a TV commercial earlier for CSI Miami and it had a Torrid Red GTO racing a BMW. I got all kind of excited. I love my goat.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Chris, this is just my opinion mind you but ya gotta lay off the donuts. Your thoughts, they be "glazed" due to creamy custer filled, iced topping hallucinations. :willy::willy::seeya:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Chris, this is just my opinion mind you but ya gotta lay off the donuts. Your thoughts, they be "glazed" due to creamy custer filled, iced topping hallucinations. :willy::willy::seeya:


No, I dont think that is it judge. Maybe I am not getting enough!! Donuts that is!:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Well then.... lol I'd tell you to stop on in to one of those joints and partake in fix of car washing energy... But that would make me a Officer Donut bigot.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Well then.... lol I'd tell you to stop on in to one of those joints and partake in fix of car washing energy... But that would make me a Officer Donut bigot.


It has been nasty all week "rain", I have to work tonight and tomorrow night 6P - 6 A. Leave for Richmond Thursday evening. Meantime, I have to cut the lawn whenever it dries out, pack clothes, do some banking, get the house sitter straightened out for the weekend who is taking care of the animals, drop kids off to mother in laws thursday night. I have alot to do. I would be cutting the lawn now but it is cloudy, cool, and wet outside. Instead I am washing some clothes checking the forum. Its a twister its a twister :willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> LOL OK...... Not to worry, the forecast for the car show is Sunny high 88*.


I might be in the Tahoe this weekend...Not sure...But I'll be stopping by regardless...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Chris, this is just my opinion mind you but ya gotta lay off the donuts. Your thoughts, they be "glazed" due to creamy custer filled, iced topping hallucinations. :willy::willy::seeya:





NJgoat said:


> No, I dont think that is it judge. Maybe I am not getting enough!! Donuts that is!:lol:


Back away from the box..... only leave donuts in the parking lot where they belong...


----------

